

Reshma Saujani’s Ambitious Plan for Technology - sonabinu
http://online.wsj.com/articles/reshma-saujanis-ambitious-plan-for-technology-1415237831?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLE_Video_Third

======
ndkjndkjwnd
Putting the tech industry's supposedly benevolent motives aside for a just a
moment, doesn't anybody else think they're just doing this to pay their
workers less? Whether it is real or imagined, the people that run these
corporations have the perception that they can pay females and minorities less
than their white male counterparts. How else would they be able to support
diversification of their workforce while simultaneously opposing equal pay? I
think the recent spat with Satya Nadella illustrates this quite well.

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/oct/10/microsoft-...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/oct/10/microsoft-
ceo-satya-nadella-women-dont-ask-for-a-raise)

